# Life partner permit with temporary residence



## louisep (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello. 
Can anybody shed any light on exactly who can qualify for the life partner permit. My boyfriend lived with me in a house share in the UK for 5 months in 2010 before his visa ran out and he had to return to SA. We have been long distance ever since with me visiting him twice in SA in 2011 and him spending 2 months back in the UK last summer and he will hopefully be over in the UK for a visit within the next 3 months. 
we did not have shared bank accounts. We are not engaged. We are not expecting children! but we do have a council tax bill with both of our (and our housemates) names on it. 
I really want to move out to SA this year to live with him and work out there. My boyfriend spoke to someone at the SA home office who says its for married people? Surely they perhaps thought he was referring to the spousal visa? However the VISA companies tell me (during their sales pitches!) that we sound like we can definitely qualify for this permit.
If anyone can share any information I would be very grateful. Particularly what kind of things they would like as proof of relationship? Visa companies charge around £1000 to help with this process - is it worth not paying that and doing it alone??
thanks


----------



## AnnaLG (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi

No you don't need to be married & I think you need to show that you have been living together for at least 3 months. Other than your council tax bill do you have any Christmas cards, invites, etc to the 2 of you? Check with the migration agent but may be you can have statements written from friends or family or your landlord. 

I am applying for a life partner visa (although I'm married) I am using an agent as we have ran into issues before with the department of home affairs & DH lost his SA passport. 

If you want to go it alone then get as much info out of migration agents before you start. I have done Visa applications without an agent before & it worked out fine, but it was alot more stressfull. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

louisep said:


> Hello.
> Can anybody shed any light on exactly who can qualify for the life partner permit. My boyfriend lived with me in a house share in the UK for 5 months in 2010 before his visa ran out and he had to return to SA. We have been long distance ever since with me visiting him twice in SA in 2011 and him spending 2 months back in the UK last summer and he will hopefully be over in the UK for a visit within the next 3 months.
> we did not have shared bank accounts. We are not engaged. We are not expecting children! but we do have a council tax bill with both of our (and our housemates) names on it.
> I really want to move out to SA this year to live with him and work out there. My boyfriend spoke to someone at the SA home office who says its for married people? Surely they perhaps thought he was referring to the spousal visa? However the VISA companies tell me (during their sales pitches!) that we sound like we can definitely qualify for this permit.
> ...


This website may prove useful. We are cannot supply advice of a legal nature, have a look at the following:
South Africa | Life Partner Permit | Spouse Visa


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

And this one too:

South Africa Life Partner and Spouse Visas | Immigration South Africa


----------

